# pictures of monster rhoms



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

let us show the biggest rhoms in captivity...i know mine is not the biggest but let me begin with my peruvian rhom "odin" (13")


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my rhom is also 13"... definetly not the biggest "rhom" around, but one of the biggest to be exported from venezuala(some think he is the biggest)...


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

pictures of my 15.5 right when i brought him home from the shop apr 3rd 07















Pictures of him today all settled in and eating like a monster


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

mbraun15 said:


> pictures of my 15.5 right when i brought him home from the shop apr 3rd 07
> View attachment 146502
> 
> View attachment 146503
> ...


i think we got our rhoms from the same guy







btw, very nice rhom! but isn't your 75gal a lil too small for a 15,5" rhom?


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

read my sig, and Yes lets not talk about lol. i went today to go pick up a 180 and it was nothing as described. Woke up at about 430am drove for about 2 1/2 hours, and it looked like somone hit the glass with sand paper. But i am hoping to get one soon or def once i move into my house. if i find a deal ill buy one now if not i am buying a brand new one once i move. who did you get yours from?

matt


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a pic of Balrog with proof of size 16'' look at the tape measure and its only on the tank not the fish. I had to ad some more pics of my Rhombeus couldn't help it

































































Here are some vids not mine of some very large rhombeus hope the owners dont mind me showing there rhombeus off. 

























Found the pic of the biggest rhombeus ive ever seen 17.75''

























Here's a pic of my old rhom the fed that know belongs to GGP


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

13-14" diamond no recent shots but he put on some weight


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

bob351 said:


> 13-14" diamond no recent shots but he put on some weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh now it works very nice rhom-i love the bright red eyes


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

So whats the difference between rhoms? like why are some usually bigger, is it where they come from?


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> So whats the difference between rhoms? like why are some usually bigger, is it where they come from?


Time

The older they are the bigger they become.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Which Rhoms are the ones that are black with red eyes?


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> Here's a pic of Balrog with proof of size 16'' look at the tape measure and its only on the tank not the fish


very nice rhom j-lo but the youtube rhom isn't yours, right?! cuz gasman (a guy from england) was supposed to get it but never got it...it's an 18"rhom


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> So whats the difference between rhoms? like why are some usually bigger, is it where they come from?


usually they don't get as big in captivity as in nature cuz in nature they can control things (location, food etc) and in the aquariums we have to control things...they have to get used to the tank, changing water conditions and people around them what is a stress factor what they wouldn't have in nature.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Had to edit its not mine but they are all Huge rhoms. I believe conso has the biggest rhom in the vids. But not the largest out there the biggest i heard of is the 1 John braught in sometime last year at 17.75'' the owner is in the other forum.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> Here's a pic of Balrog with proof of size 16'' look at the tape measure and its only on the tank not the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice rhom vids my faves are still canso's 17,5" rhom and gigante pirana's 17,5" rhom both incredible beautiful beasts!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nate from MA claims he has a friend in the chicago area with a peru at 20"!!! id love to see pics of it-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

nice rhoms! my 12ins Brazil and 12ins Peru


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

locust said:


> nice rhoms! my 12ins Brazil and 12ins Peru
> View attachment 146587
> 
> View attachment 146585
> ...


i think you are chris from the english piranha forum, right? anyways, both of your guys are very nice and mean looking rhoms!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

we meet again Herr wundwasser


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

all these fish are awesome.

but i have to say...KOK and Bob...your guy's rhoms are f*cking sick!!!!


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> Here's a pic of Balrog with proof of size 16'' look at the tape measure and its only on the tank not the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both are mean looking rhoms...i LOVE them when they get old they look more and more mean then!
is the 17,75"rhom still alive?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea i believe so John just braught him in last year. It belongs to a guy in chicago. It might be the 20'' rhom Nate was talking about but im not sure.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> Here's a pic of Balrog with proof of size 16'' look at the tape measure and its only on the tank not the fish. I had to ad some more pics of my Rhombeus couldn't help it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool pix of your rhom!! i think you did the right thing without putting alot of stuff in your tank...if i had a chance i'd remove all my gravel to avoid that waste can build up in the gravel...as cleaner your tank as faster the rhom will grow that means zero nitrates! with my setup not really possible but you have a chance with daily or every second day water changes or a automatic drip system.
also the plants can be a problem for skittish rhoms if they have something to hide they will always do it so they will have way more problems to acclimate in your home aquarium than without plants, i also think to keep him a couple of weeks alone isn't really a good idea...well i think we all learn just from our own experiences.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow all awsome RHOMBS


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

you guys all have awesome p's how


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

thought i'd add 2 pix of my 13"rhom odin while eating salmon...sorry about the bad quality of my digi cam-i need a new one this one drives me insane...i know my tank looks kinda messy cuz i kept everything like it was after he was crashing into the tank sides, airwall tubes and plants so i don't stress him more...later on i'll throw some more driftwood and round rocks in, i had to remove the driftwood cuz he was extremely skittish in the first 5 weeks and i didn't want to cause injuries with driftwood. he's not so skittish anymore but i decided to wait 1 or 2 weeks longer before i begin with tank mainteance (except the water changes are not to avoid)


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow losts of monsters in here, nice looking rhoms guys. Give mine 10 years and he will be that size.
E


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

*15" = "Lumpy" aka "Raisin Head"*


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.

But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.
> 
> But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


Hey, you are right on everything but the size. My largest and current rhom is 17 to 18 inches only!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Old Pic!
Winkyee/Deiselmack/? rhom on left! My current rhom on right for those who have not seen this pic!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.
> 
> But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


Hey, you are right on everything but the size. My largest and current rhom is 17 to 18 inches only!
[/quote]

Now there is a beast-


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.
> 
> But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


Hey, you are right on everything but the size. My largest and current rhom is 17 to 18 inches only!
[/quote]
wayne the first pic is amazing and the best is it shows the most famous fish couple in the world...aren't they already married?!







no seriously isn't this the butticoferi who was sucking off the rhoms chimple?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.
> 
> But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


Hey, you are right on everything but the size. My largest and current rhom is 17 to 18 inches only!
[/quote]
that is one big m**********r


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

You guys are making me want to get an even bigger monster.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> *15" = "Lumpy" aka "Raisin Head"*


did that fish have a hole in the head problem??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> *15" = "Lumpy" aka "Raisin Head"*


did that fish have a hole in the head problem??
[/quote]
Nope hes just ugly.. and he thrashed around a few weeks ago in the tank and rammed his head into the drift wood.. now he has a dent in it. Good ole Lumpy.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is my 13" and 14"


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

wundwasser said:


> Baddfish had a big ass rhom around 17.5 inches I believe. I think he called it Cesar.
> 
> But Wayne in Canada (Gigante Piranha) has a rhom said to be around 19 inches. This guy is always bringing in the big rhoms, he'll get one big ass rhom and then 6 months later have a new one that is .7 inches bigger. He's f'n crazy.


Hey, you are right on everything but the size. My largest and current rhom is 17 to 18 inches only!
[/quote]
wayne the first pic is amazing and the best is it shows the most famous fish couple in the world...aren't they already married?!







no seriously isn't this the butticoferi who was sucking off the rhoms chimple?
[/quote]

Yes! The butt. is there only to clean and shave the rhom's chimple!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

They are some nice looking fish


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Wayne your big rhom is FLAWLESS what do you feed him?


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

some more pix of my 13"rhom odin


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

incredible rhoms everyone i will snap some shots of mine i haven't gotten any new pic's of him l8tly


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

My 12" Guyana Rhomb.


----------

